# General > The Literature Network >  what makes this great

## fayefaye

y'know what i love about this site? everyone's real nice. and it must be the only place on the net where u can have (reasonably) intelligent converstion. also, everyone's pretty laid back-i can post stuff in the general literature forum that isn't about general literature! (this actually gives me a rebellious thrill )). i guess i'll just compliment admin on a job well done.

----------


## subterranean

I suppose faye created this thread in her early days  :Smile:

----------


## Jay

Though it's over a year old I still agree with what Faye said.
*edit* deleted a part, responses (if responded to) would make it go so off topic it'll be soon closed

----------


## Stanislaw

Yes...this...post...is...old...there...is...little ...strictly...controlled...regions...all...your... base...are...belong...to...us...\...  :Biggrin:  

Lol, I suppose it is pretty good...go to arseholes if you really want to see gross abuse of mod status...hope our mod doesn't go ther for tips,lol.  :Wink: 

No offense logos, just a friendly joke amongst forumers,  :Smile:

----------


## Riddick

What used to make this place good is civil obediance, don't like the place... then leave it and stop posting stupid threads that arenot related to anything intelligent.

----------


## subterranean

I dont remember you ever posted anything intelligent. I might be wrong here, but ehm...

----------


## EAP

This place is about as friendly as it gets on Internet/Usenet whatever.

----------


## Stanislaw

> I dont remember you ever posted anything intelligent. I might be wrong here, but ehm...


Lol, yeah, I think all he has done is complain about us.

----------


## Bongitybongbong

> Lol, yeah, I think all he has done is complain about us.


Yeah and now all he has at minimum is a strong dislike from most.  :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## subterranean

> Yes...this...post...is...old...there...is...little ...strictly...controlled...regions...all...your... base...are...belong...to...us...\...  
> 
> Lol, I suppose it is pretty good...go to arseholes if you really want to see gross abuse of mod status...hope our mod doesn't go ther for tips,lol. 
> 
> No offense logos, just a friendly joke amongst forumers,



Cant find any arseholes there Stan..

----------


## Stanislaw

Oh, it just be my special name for about 90% of the people there  :Biggrin:

----------


## Logos

This area of the forums is for site questions and feedback for Admin to address.

Though it is nice to get some positive feedback once in a while too that is appreciated, but I'm closing this now.

----------

